# Who do I send them to



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

As some of you may know we are friends with a lovely couple names Pam and Danny ( they were my dog-less friends who attended my Maltese Meet-Up last March.

Pam and Danny are a wife and husband,young retirees (60ish) who have had a boat load of bad things happen to them.

Pam is a 2 time Breast cancer survivor and has had a stroke which has affected her vision. She can see enough to use a computer with high contrast and BIG fonts but she can no longer drive. She is doing well health wise now At one time Pam was an editior for several well known fashion magazines. Pam loves life and is very active within her limits.

Danny is a Throat cancer survivor. Danny is still undergoing treatment but feels very well and has a healthy active lifestyle and does some volunteer work. He absolutely LOVES dogs!

Pam and Danny have just told me that they are looking for a Maltese to adopt. Their only request is that the dog be potty trained and of course get along with Chin and Ziggy ( the dog neighbors)

Currently Pam and Danny walk a mile 3-4 x everyday with Chin and Ziggy her next door neighbor's Japanese chin and Chihuahua mix. They babysit Chin and Ziggy a lot and when its time to go home Pam & Danny are sad. They have decided they really would love their own little doggie. After knowing my Maltese................they really want that breed....as a "wish". Obviously they would like the cost to not be too high as they are on a fixed income. They have their own home in a lovely dog friendly area.

So I told them I would ask on my Maltese website how they could get a little older white fluffernutter of their own. Age & sex is not important. And the potty training request is just because her vision is not that great and she has never trained a dog.

So who do I have her contact? Any ideas? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Cat,
Have them fill out an application on wwww.scmradoption.com web site. Have them add to it what you said about the potty training. I'm in Melbourne so I can help them. If there is not a particular dog that interests them have them put down any, male or female, age range. Also if there is a dog in a different state we can sometimes get them down here on a transport. Also if a dog isn't house trained I could help by fostering till I get it trained or at least close
Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Great "Rescue" Cat, you can send them there with confidence. Let us know!!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Try the Northcentral Maltese rescue website. They have a few dogs in Florida. Call Mary, the president of the rescue, after looking at the available dogs, about the ones you are interested in. You may have to call her a few times, she likes that, thinks it demonstrates sincere interest. Steve, a foster for this rescue, has a great doggie, Mickey, who is 10 years old, housebroken, gets along well with other dogs and is a "perfect gentleman" in Steve's words. He is in Arizona, however. Perhaps the SM community can pull together to help transport/deliver if it is a match? Wouldn't that be a great love chain!


----------

